# trimming leaves



## Joshua (Feb 11, 2007)

a grower told me that i should cut leaves off of my plant while it is growing. he said to keep around 10 leaves on it. but he is kinda a moron, so i dont know if i should trust him. if this is true, what time do i start cutting leaves?


----------



## KADE (Feb 11, 2007)

You should never cut leaves off of a plant unless the leave is dying...  What ur buddy is talking about is one of the oldest wives tales. The plant gets it's energy from the sun through the leaves.


----------



## Joshua (Feb 11, 2007)

ok thanks, im glad i asked that helps me alot.


----------



## THCskunk (Feb 11, 2007)

Another important fact about the sun leaves is that they serve a huge purpose when flowering. They recieve oxygen,light, and moisture through them, all the important elements to produce high percentage THC levels, or resin as some might call it. They also play an important part in moving nitrogen when available.


----------



## schlendrake (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree with every1 else. Do not cut the l;arge fan leaves off. It's their food supply


----------



## KADE (Feb 13, 2007)

schlendrake said:
			
		

> I agree with every1 else. Do not cut the l;arge fan leaves off. It's their food supply


 
There is no agreeing... it is biology =)


----------

